# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Niçin Anadoluya geldiler?

## ceydaaa

adasd.jpgBüyük Selçuklu devleti kurulmadan önce Oğuzlardan kopan bir kısım boylar Azerbaycan, Güneydoğu Anadolu ve Iraka gitmişlerdi. Göktaş, Buka, Mansur ve Anasıoğlu idaresi altındaki Türkmenler, Cizre ve Diyarbakır havalisiyle Musulu ele geçirmişlerse de, uzun süre buralarda hakim olamayıp Azerbaycana geri dönmek zorunda kalmışlardır. Kendilerine yurt, hayvanlarına da otlak arayan Türkmen kitleleri, Büyük Selçuklu topraklarına gelmeye devam ediyordu. Selçuklular bunları kargaşa çıkarmalarını ve otlak sıkıntısına meydan vermelerini önlemek için Anadoluya yönelttiler. Büyük Selçuklu hükümdarı Tuğrul Beyin üvey kardeşi İbrahim Yinal büyük bir Türkmen kitlesini 1048 yılında Anadoluya gönderdi. Türkler, Suriye ve Iraka da gidip yerleşmişlerse de, bu ülkelerin çok iç taraflarına gitmemişlerdir. Bölgenin iklimi ve otlak durumunun, hayvanları için uygun olmaması bu bölgelerde Türklerin fazla yayılmasına engel olmuştur. C. Cahen, Türklerin Mezopotamya ve Suriyede gerçek bir yerleşim göstermeyip askeri hakim sınıf olarak kalmalarının nedenini, bu bölgede Bedevi ve Kürt çobanların bulunması ve Türk develerinin sıcak iklime uyum gösterememesi olarak izah eder. Anadolu ise iklimi ve geniş odaklarıyla Türklerin yaşantısına uygundu. Anadolunun nüfus açısından yoğunluğa sahip olmaması ve Türklere direnecek askeri organizasyonunun bulunmaması da Türkmenlerin gelmesi için teşvik edici unsurlar olmuştur.

----------

